# Adobe After Effects 7.0 (ayatoweb...Example.21)



## Kokoin (27. Oktober 2008)

Halllo,

und zwar gehts um folgendes wie schon oben geschrieben um das Example.21 von ayatoweb ich hab auch schon ne übersetzung davon gefunden ihr auf dem board nur komm ich da an einer stelle net weiter 

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/videoschnitt-tutorials/289911-ayato-web-21-flammendes-logo.html

ich glaub ich hab alles soweit richtig gemacht nur versteh ich das mit den keyframes net 

PLS HELP 

so long...

KoKo


----------



## Kokoin (27. Oktober 2008)

PS:

welche werte müssen bei 10 und 11 auf 0 gesetzt werden die pixel 

bei mir sehen Fraktal 1-3 genau so aus wie auf der abbildung nur wenn ich alle zusammenfüge passiert nix xD liegt wohl an den keyframes ?


----------



## chmee (27. Oktober 2008)

Mahlzeit.

zu 10.
Da der Wert *weiche Kante* ( Mask feather ) animiert ist, soll er vom Wert 150px ( Punkt 9 ) mit der Zeit auf 0px sinken.

zu 11. mit *genau so* mein ich *soll genau so animiert werden*. Der linke Maskenrand wandert nach rechts.

Grundsätzlich sollte auch ohne 10 und 11 die animierte Flammenbewegung schon zu sehen sein. Die Punkte 10 und 11 sind für das Erscheinen des Logo verantwortlich.. Für die Flammenbewegung sind die Punkte 5 und der Satz davor (..Ändere die Werte grob wie hier gezeigt..) gedacht..

mfg chmee


----------



## Kokoin (27. Oktober 2008)

24. Zusätzlich für Horizontal und Vertikal verschiedene Farbkanäle nehmen und die Werte auf -200 und 200 ändern.

dadurch ist bei mir das logo in der ecke links unten ? is das richtig 

bei welchen effekten muss man immer die stopuhr einschalten 
nur bei Evolution und Turbulenz oder ?

müssen die Turbulenz von den standartwerten auf 0,0/240,0 geregelt werden 
und die Evolution von standart 0/0 auf 2/0 geregelt werden ?


----------



## chmee (27. Oktober 2008)

Ist denn der Displacement Effekt eingeschaltet ?
Hat dieser die Noisemaps als Layer eingebunden ?
Ist auch ein Blureffekt dazugeschaltet ?
Da auch wieder ein Noisemap als Controllayer ?
Sieht Dein Comp dem aus dem Tutorial änhlich ?

Mach doch bitte mal ein Screenshot der Kompositionseffekte und Timeline.

mfg chmee


----------



## Kokoin (27. Oktober 2008)

also es sieht alles so aus wie auf den screen also Fraktal 1 -3 sehn genau so aus ich denke das einzige was ich falsch hab sind die feinheiten -.- ich geh nochmal alles schritt für schritt durch dann mach ich von jedem Fraktal nen screen

Mfg

KoKo


----------



## Kokoin (27. Oktober 2008)

http://www.uploadfreephotos.com/102708/1b401c984795c8199517f04a2f5b42af.htm

so 

da is das 
logo
Fraktal1
Fraktal2
Fraktal3

sieht ja eig genau so wie auf den screens aus wa ?


----------



## chmee (27. Oktober 2008)

Aber ich sehe nicht, dass Du Compund Blur und DisplacementMap mit den Noisemaps auf den Text angewendet hättest.. Alle Schritte ab 16.

mfg chmee


----------



## Kokoin (27. Oktober 2008)

hab ich ja auch noch net weil ich erst ma wissen wollte ob das so alles stimmt ?

ab schritt 16 muss ich ja halt eig nur ne neue komp einfügen und alles darein haun und effekte drüber legen nur t das net da ist das logo dann links unten und durch die turbulenzen sieht man das logo ab und zu


----------



## chmee (27. Oktober 2008)

Sorry Kokoin, ich werde Dein Compositing nicht überprüfen "ob bis jetzt alles funktioniert".. Der eigentliche Effekt entsteht erst in den Punkten 16.+. Bis dahin war es nur Vorarbeit. Die Noisemaps (Fraktale Störung) mit den Farben sind zur Steuerung der Displacementmap ( Deutsch Versetzen, 20+23) und des Weichzeichners (19+22) gedacht. Bis jetzt solltest Du in den Noisemaps viel Bewegung sehen, mehr aber auch nicht.

mfg chmee


----------



## Kokoin (27. Oktober 2008)

also es kommt ja nur bewegung ins spiel von Evolution und Turbulenz oder 

kannst du mir den schriit vllt ma erklären ? also mit der stopuhr müssen sich die werte von standart auf die werte in dem screen ändern oder muss ich die werte auf die im screen angezeigten werte ändern und dann mit der stopuhr erhöhen


----------



## chmee (27. Oktober 2008)

Wenn die Stoppihr angeschaltet ist, kann man Keyframes setzen.
Das heisst, man kann mehrere Werte setzen und jene über Zeit "vollautomatsich" ändern lassen.

Beispiel Transparenz : Wenn Du auf
Zeit 0:00:00 Transparenz auf 100% setzt 
und auf 00:02:00 den Wert mit 0% speicherst,
gibt das einen 2 sekündigen FadeToBlack.

mfg chmee


----------



## Kokoin (27. Oktober 2008)

soso nu hab ich bist 24 alles gemacht

24. Zusätzlich für Horizontal und Vertikal verschiedene Farbkanäle nehmen und die Werte auf -200 und 200 ändern.

was bewirkt das ?

dadurch ist mein logo links unten in der ecke


----------



## chmee (27. Oktober 2008)

Die vertikale und auch die horizontale Komponente eines Layers -jeder Pixel einzeln- kann durch den Displacementeffekt seine Position verändern. Wenn das ganze Logo verschoben ist, wurde noch kein Layer als Kontrollebene hinzugefügt, was in diesem Fall ja die Fraktalmaps sein sollen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Kokoin (27. Oktober 2008)

das heißt was muss ich machen


----------



## chmee (27. Oktober 2008)

Kokoin : Langsam wird die Sache rätselhaft. Ich habe Dir schon mehrmals gesagt, dass Du im Displacement ( Versetzen ) die FraktalLayer reinpacken sollst. Das Schöne an so einem Forum ist, dass man alles nochmal - GANZ LANGSAM - lesen kann. In meinem Tutorial ist in den Bildern auch sehr hübsch zu sehen, dass die Fraktal-Layer auf die Effekte angewendet wurde, sogar mit Pfeilen ! Hast Du das gemacht ?






und 





mfg chmee


----------



## Kokoin (27. Oktober 2008)

ja ich check eure mach das auf den layer und verzerr das dorthin net *sry*

aber ja hab das wo wie auf den pics gemacht


----------



## chmee (27. Oktober 2008)

Könntest Du bitte ein Screenshot wie Bild 2 machen ?
So, dass man die Komposition mit aufgeschlagenen Ebenen sieht ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Kokoin (28. Oktober 2008)

http://www.uploadfreephotos.com/102808/3ff11b4b8cc038f7d89ee2fa047ea196.htm

so ist alles eingebunden net wundern dat alles Fraktal1 heißt wusste nur net wie man die namen ändert aber es ist Fraktal 2 für weichzeichnen und Fraktral3 für Versetzen

hab das erste ma mit dem -200 und 200 weggelassen da man sonst das logo fast nicht sieht


----------



## chmee (28. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt hast Du ein Screenshot wie Bild 1 gemacht.. Seh ich das richtig ? Die Effekte sind auf eine "schwarze Farbfläche" angewendet ? Glaubst Du nicht auch, dass die Effekte wohl auf den Text/Logolayer angewendet sein sollten ? Bitte noch ein Screenshot wie Bild 2 ! 

mfg chmee


----------



## Kokoin (28. Oktober 2008)

die schwarze farbfläche ist doch das logo 

meinst du das 

http://www.uploadfreephotos.com/102808/2d928f6d7361ed910df35a4681a15472.htm


----------



## chmee (28. Oktober 2008)

Bitte mach doch erstmal ein Screenshot, das aussieht wie Bild 2.
Das Logo *muss* eine Unterkomposition oder eine Grafik sein, kein Texteffekt oder Textlayer !

mfg chmee


----------

